# Amplificador con BJTy ecualizador para altos,medios y bajos.



## Eduardo Flores (May 31, 2007)

Que tal.

Hace unos días la maestra de electrónica lineal expuso  el tema de amplificador lineales (con BJT) y Amplificadores operacionales. Por andar en otras cosas no asistí. 
Pedí unos apuntes y la verdad, entendí muy poco. 
El asunto es que nos pidio llevar a cabo un amplificador con ecualizador para altos, bajos y medios. Sobre alguna ganancia, potencia en específico no sé hasta ahora. Al parecer lo dejó a elección a menos que para las tres bandas haya valores predeterminados para esas características.

Buscando en algunas literaturas, encontré por FILTROS ACTIVOS unas configuraciones con Amp. operacional para el pasa-altas y pasa-bajas pero el de medios no, ese cómo se hace? 

Hasta ahora lo único que tengo en mente es diseñar el amplificador con la configuración de emisor común, aunque no tengo muy claro con qué ganancia.  Pero luego qué?  La salida del amplificador se conecta al mismo tiempo a todas las entradas de los 3 FILTROS? 
A la salida de cada uno de ellos se puede conectar directamente un altavoz?
Dependiendo de la frecuencia de la señal que entra al amplificador, deberá sonar solo un altavoz?
Ojalá puedan ayudarme porque vale 50% de la calificación y tengo menos de una semana para entregarlo.
Espero haya sido claro y se tomen la molestia de responder.
Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 31, 2007)

Hola, el filtro de medios lo hacés así: un pasa bajo y en serie un pasa alto, de esta forma te deja pasar sólo una banda de frecuencias entre los dos valores de los filtros.
Los filtros van antes del amplificador. Acá en el foro, en la parte "Documentación" creo, hay un crossover de 3 vías, ese te sirve, pero la gracia es que lo diseñes vos.
Amplificador es todo un tema, porque si le llevas alguno de los que hay acá se va a dar cuenta que te lo re copiaste. Te recomiendo que leas el post que dice "Diseño de amplificador con componentes discretos" ahí hay unos links que capaz que te ayuden a diseñarlo vos.
Suerte!


----------



## Eduardo Flores (May 31, 2007)

Podrías poner la liga o decirme más preciso dónde está el tema de diseño de amplificador...?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 31, 2007)

Si, aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificadores-componentes-discretos-6975/


----------

